# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاربعاء 12 فبراير 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة الاربعاء 12 فبراير 2020م

 العقرب يشارك آسيويا ومفاجاة مذهلة في قضية عقوبته.
 قاقرين يهاجم نجوم المريخ بعنف..والجماهير الحمراء تفتح النار علي مجلس الإدارة.
 الفرقة الحمراء تتأهب لهلال الفاشر.. والخرطوم يهدد بفتح بلاغ ضد المريخ.
 شباب المريخ يواجه يواجه شباب ناصر في دوري الشباب.
 الاستئنافات تعقد اجتماعا طارئا اليوم ورئيسها يغادر للسعودية.
 المريخ وهلال الفاشر باستاد الخرطوم..
 تفاصيل مثيرة في قضية بكري المدينة وانباء عن عدم رفع العقوبة للفيفا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهتزاز صدارة المريخ.. وانتصارات الرباعي تزعج الأمل والفاشر
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
قدمت  نتائج الأسبوع الثاني من الدور الثاني لمسابقة الدوري، مؤشرات قوية على  تنافس كبير في المراكز الـ4 الأولى، التي تضم المريخ والهلال والأمل عطبرة  والمريخ الفاشر.

بينما أكدت فرق أخرى مقدرتها على الاستمرار في سكة  الانتصارات، للخروج من منطقة الملحق والهبوط المباشر، وانجرت أخرى من  المنطقة الدافئة إلى منطقة الملحق والهبوط المباشر.

ولفت حي الوادي  الأنظار وهو يحقق الفوز على الأمل عطبرة الشرس والقوي هذا الموسم، ونال شرف  أنه الفريق الوحيد الذي يفوز على الأمل ذهابا وإيابا.

شندي يستعيد الكبرياء

في  نتائج الأسبوع الثاني، استعاد الأهلي شندي كبرياءه هذا الموسم لأول مرة،  وهو يحقق الفوز على متصدر الترتيب، في وقت كان الجميع يرشح المريخ لخوض  مباراة سهلة قياسا بواقع شندي الفني والإداري المرير، المصحوب بخسارته على  ملعبه في الأسبوع الأول من الهلال الفاشر.

أكبر فوز بالأسبوع حققه  الهلال الأبيض على الرابطة، وانضم بذلك لقائمة أهم الإنتصارات وأعلاها قيمة  فنية، مثل فوز حي الوادي على الأمل القوي، وحي العرب على الهلال الفاشر،  لأنه أعاده للمنافسة على مقاعد التمثيل بالكونفيدرالية.

ومن أهم  الانتصارات أيضا، ما حققه فريقا الأهلي مروي والفلاح عطبرة، اللذان كشفا  رغبتهما الكبيرة في البقاء بالممتاز، بعد أن ابتعدا بفارق 10 نقاط على  الأقل عن منطقة الهبوط المباشر.

اهتزاز الصدارة

اهتزت  صدارة الترتيب بعد خسارة المريخ من شندي، الأمر الذي منح الهلال فرصة  السبق حال فوزه بمباراتيه، المقبلة على الأهلي عطبرة، والمؤجلة من الدور  الأول أمام الهلال الفاشر، حيث تجمد المريخ عند 38 نقطة، بينما للهلال 35  نقطة.

سباق الكونفيدرالية

أقلقت الانتصارات  التي حققها الرباعي حي العرب والأهلي شندي والهلال الأبيض وحي الوادي،  فريقي الأمل والمريخ الفاشر، اللذين يحتلان المركزين الثالث والرابع  المؤهلين للعب بالكونفيدرالية، برصيد 34 و33 نقطة على التوالي.

ويشعر  الأمل والمريخ الفاشر بضغط المطاردة لخطف مقعد الكونفيدرالية منهما، بعد  أن وصل حي العرب بنقاطه إلى 30، والأبيض إلى 29، والوادي إلى 27 نقطة،  وشندي إلى 26، وقد احتلت هذه الفرق المراكز 5 و6 و7 و8 على التوالي.

ثنائي الخرطوم يعود للخلف

ثنائي  العاصمة الخرطوم، فريق الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي الخرطوم، واصل التراجع نحو  منطقة الملحق، فرغم تعادله خارج ملعبه مع كادقلي، إلا أن الوطني، فشل  للأسبوع الثاني على التوالي في تحقيق الفوز، بينما تكبد الأهلي الخسارة  الثانية على التوالي.

ويحتل الأهلي الخرطوم والوطني المركزين 12 و13 على التوالي.

منطقة الهبوط

لم  يتغير حال أصحاب المراكز 15 و16 و17، الهلال كادقلي والشرطة القضارف  والأهلي عطبرة، فمنا من تعثر بالخسارة للمرة الثانية كحال كادقلي والشرطة،  بينما كان الأهلي عطبرة قد تعادل في مباراته الأولى بالدور الثاني أمام حي  الوادي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفتح ملف مباراته القادمة امام هلال الفاشر بمران عصر امس بملعب القادة والاركان









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ: نسعى لتجاوز خسارتنا أمام الهلال الفاشر


السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




 جمال أبو عنجة
كشف جمال أبو عنجة، المدير الفني للمريخ، عن استعداد الفريق لمواجهة الهلال الفاشر في الجولة 18 بالدوري السوداني.

ورغم  خسارة المريخ أمام الأهلي شندي بهدف نظيف في الجولة الماضية، إلا أنه  يتصدر جدول الترتيب برصيد 38 نقطة، وبفارق 3 نقاط عن الهلال (له مباراتان  مؤجلتان).

وقال أبو عنجة ل: "المريخ واصل تدريباته، اليوم الثلاثاء، بملعب القادة والأركان في أم درمان، وسيتدرب غدا، في سبيل السعي لتجاوز خسارتنا من شندي".

وأضاف:  "نخطط لمباراة ودية، نختم بها إعدادنا لمباراة الفاشر، ولكننا نجد صعوبة  في إيجاد فريق نواجهه، لأن كل الفرق في حالة مباريات تنافسية مبرمجة، بل  وحتى هناك مشكلة ملاعب".

ويستضيف المريخ فريق الهلال الفاشر، يوم  السبت المقبل، بستاد حليم/شداد، ضمن الأسبوع الثالث من الدور الثاني  بمسابقة الدوري السوداني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من جديد اليوم الأربعاء.. قاضي يأمر بالقبض على لاعب المريخ
 .
 .
 أمر قاضي محكمة بحري وسط أمس بإعادة القبض على (28) متهماً في قضية (سيف  تيري) لاعب المريخ ومهاجم المنتخب الوطني و(34) متهماً أوقفتهم الشرطة في  اتهامات بنهب وإتلاف مستندات وعربات ودراجات نارية وحرق قسم التكامل إضافة  إلى قيام المتهمين بأعمال شغب في شرق النيل.

  وكانت المحكمة قد حددت جلسة الأمس لمواصلة سماع بقية الشاكين في البلاغ  وارجأتها لغياب (28) متهماً عن المحاكمة وحضور (7) متهمين بينهم سيف تيري،  وكشف المتحري أن أحداث شغب بدأت باشاعة تم بثها في المساجد بان قوات الدعم  السريع في طريقها لدخول الحاج يوسف لعمليات نهب على إثره خرج المواطنون  وصادف ذلك القبض على متهمين بواسطة الدعم السريع في جرائم قتل في التعويضات  في اشباكات بالطريق الدائري في الحاج يوسف بسبب دراجات بخارية وعربة اكسنت  حراسة القسم واوضح بانه تم قبض على متهمين في احداث الشغب والاخلال  بالسلامة العامة والازعاج العام والاتلاف باشعال النيران وكانوا يحملون  سواطير وقاموا بتهشيم زجاج القسم والقبض على آخرين بتهمة استلام المال  المسروق











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يوجه إنذار قانوني لعبد الصمد
 .
 .
 وجهت الدائرة  القانونية بالمريخ إنذاراً قانونياً للسيد عبد الصمد محمد عثمان أمين مال  المريخ السابق وطالبته بتوضيح عدم تقديمه لتقرير حول مبلغ 60 ألف دولار  استلمها من مستحقات البطولة العربية 2018 ولفت الإنذار القانوني إلى أن  أمين مال المريخ السابق لم يتكرم بتصفية المبلغ أو تسليم أي مستندات تؤكد  تضمين المبلغ المذكور في الفترة التي تولى فيها أمانة المال .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلاغ جنائي جديد ضد مجلس المريخ بارتداد شيك
 .
 .
 أفادت مصادر   أن الخرطوم الوطني شرع في اتخاذ إجراءات قانونية ضد مجلس المريخ بعد أن  ارتد شيك كان قد قدمه المجلس في فترة سابقة كجزء من مستحقات انتقال حمزة  داؤود وسيف تيري وسجل المريخ الثنائي قبل نحو موسمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس اللجنة المنظمة لبطولة الدوري الممتاز :
 الدوري كان شغال بنظام ديني وادينك وفيه تزوير في اعمار لاعبي السنية
 .
 .
  فتح حسين ابوقبة رئيس اللجنة المنظمة لبطولة الدوري الممتاز وعضو اتحاد  كرة القدم السوداني .. فتح النار في كافة الاتجاهات وقال اندية الممتاز  كانت في السابق تمارس عادة سيئة تمثلت في ديني وادينك وهناك تزوير في اعمار  لاعبي السنية وعملنا على محاربة هذه الظواهر وكان ومن الطبيعي ان نفرض  قيودا على الدوري لتطويره وقد كان واصبحت منافسة الدوري الممتاز ساخنة جدا  يصعب التكهن بنتائج المباريات ونسعي للتجويد وكذلك لمحاربة بعض الظواهر  المضرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدينة: اتمني العودة للمنتخب وسعيد باول مشاركة
 .
 .
  قال  لاعب ظفار العماني بكري المدينة انه سعيد باول مشاركة له مع فريقه الجديد  ظفار العماني إمام الجزيرة الاردني وانه يأمل في العودة للمنتخب وشكر  جماهير المريخ على اهتمامها باخباره ودعمها له
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المهندس: نسعي للظهور المميز في البطولة العربية بالسعودية
 .
 .
  اكد مساعد مدرب منتخب الشباب محمد موسي المهندس ان منتخب الشباب يخطط  لظهور مميز في البطولة العربية مشيرا الى أن اختيار اللاعبين راع الموهبة  والقدرات العالية وأن البطولة العربية فرصة طيبة من اجل تحقيق هدف سامي وهو  بناء منتخب يحمل لواء ومستقبل الكرة السودانية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
 علم الدين هاشم
 ملاحقة بكري المدينة !
 .
 .
 اخيرا بدأ بكري المدينة مشوار الاحتراف الخارجي الحقيقي بظهوره الاول مع  فريقه ظفار العماني في مباراته ضد الجزيرة الاردني والتي انتهت بفوز الاول  بهدف ضمن تصفيات كاس الاتحاد الاسيوي وكاد بكري المدينة الذي شارك كبديل في  الشوط الثاني ان يضيف الهدف الثاني لفريقه لولا نجاح الحارس الاردني في  التصدي وابعاد الكرة !
 لاشك ان بداية مسيرة بكري الاحترافية قد تأخرت  كثيرا بسبب التداعيات التي صاحبت انتقاله الي نادي القوة الجوية العراقي  الذي لم يتمكن من الاستفادة من خبرات بكري بعد الخلافات التي ظهرت بين  الطرفين بعد وصول العقرب الي هناك نتيجة لعدم التزام النادي العراقي بتسليم  بكري بقية مستحقاته المالية من قيمة الصفقة التي تمت بين مجلس المريخ  والقوة الجوية العراقي وبكري المدينة قبل ان يتدخل نادي ظفار العماني وينقذ  الصفقة من الانهيار بشرائه لعقد العقرب بعد موافقة المريخ والقوة الجوية  الذي كما هو معلوم كان بصدد تقديم شكوي الي الفيفا ضد بكري المدينة بحجة  انه لم يلتزم ببنود العقد الموقع بين الطرفين .
 مايستغرب له هو موقف  الاتحاد العام الذي كان قد التزم الصمت عندما وقع بكري المدينة عقد احترافه  مع القوة الجوية وكان قاب قوسين او ادني من المشاركة مع ناديه في الدوري  العراقي ولم يصرح اي مسؤول في الاتحاد العام حينها بان العقوبة الموقعة ضد  بكري وحرمته من المشاركة محليا مع المريخ تحول دون احترافه مع القوة الجوية  العراقي بينما اختلف الوضع بعد احتراف بكري مع ناديه العماني حيث تلقي  الاخير حسب تصريحات رئيس نادي ظفار الشيخ علي الرواس ردا من الاتحاد العام  علي استفسارهم حول الوضع القانوني لبكري بان العقوبة المحلية تسري خارجيا  وتحول دون مشاركة بكري مع ظفار !!
 ادارة النادي العماني التي اصيبت  بالصدمة من رد الاتحاد العام لجأت الي الفيفا الذي كما يبدو منحها الضوء  الاخضر واقر بشرعية مشاركة بكري مع ناديه ظفار !! هذا التناقض في موقف  الاتحاد العام بين صمته وعدم تعليقه علي احتراف بكري في نادي القوة الجوية  العراقي ثم تأكيده بان عقوبة الايقاف تمنعه من المشاركة مع ناديه العماني  لاتفسير لذلك سوي انه استهداف اخر ضد العقرب وملاحقته بعقوبة الايقاف محليا  وخارجيا في الوقت الذي كان قد صرح فيه حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات قبل  يومين تقريبا انهم بصدد استدعاء بكري المدينة للمشاركة مع المنتخب في  تصفيات امم افريقيا ومونديال قطر ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ¢ !
 من المؤسف ان يكون موقف الاتحاد العام حول قضية بكري المدينة بهذا التناقض الغريب !

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ظهور مدوٍ للعقرب في كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي
 .
 .
 في أول مشاركة له في كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي مع فريقه ظفار العماني أمام  الجزيرة الأردني قدم بكري المدينة مستوى مبهراً بعد دخوله بديلاً في شوط  اللعب الثاني .وفق صحيفة اليوم التالى وساهم في فوز فريقه بهدف نظيف ليتصدر  مجموعته.
 وشارك اللاعب في المباراة رغم خطاب اتحاد الكرة الذي رد به  على خطاب الإتحاد السوداني مستفسراً عن عقوبة اللاعب، حيث جاءت إفادة اتحاد  الكرة أن العقوبة سارية خارجياً، غير أن ظفار استخرج بطاقة مؤقتة للاعب  شارك بموجبها في المباراة بعد أن رفض اتحاد الكرة إرسال بطاقة العقرب الدولية.

  وسابقاً تعرض العقرب لعقوبة مغلظة من لجنة الانضباط باتحاد الكرة بالإيقاف  لستة أشهر و(10) مباريات تسري بعد أن يستوفى عقوبة الستة أشهر.
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزيرة يتقدم بشكوى حول مشاركة العقرب محترف ظفار
 .
 .
 تقدم نادي الجزيرة الأردني بشكوى رسمية ضد محترف ظفار العماني، السوداني بكري المدينة، بعد مشاركته في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين.

  وانتصر ظفار على ضيفه الجزيرة بهدف نظيف، في المباراة التي جمعتهما، امس  الثلاثاء، على ستاد مجمع صلالة الرياضي، في الجولة الأولى من دور المجموعات  لكأس الاتحاد الآسيوي.
 وقال راضي الزواهرة المنسق الإعلامي للجزيرة  في تصريحات خاصة ل من عمان "تقدمنا بعد نهاية المباراة مباشرة بشكوى ضد  المحترف السوداني بكري المدينة، لعدم قانونية مشاركته في المباراة".
 وتابع "ننتظر رد الاتحاد الآسيوي على ذلك، خاصة أن هناك ما يبرهن أن على اللاعب تعرض لعقوبة محلية وخارجية".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاركة بكري المدينة أمام الجزيرة تفجر جدلًا قانونيًا
 .
 .
 شارك اللاعب السوداني، بكري المدينة، مع فريقه ظفار العماني خلال الفوز  على الجزيرة الأردني (1-0)، اليوم الثلاثاء، لحساب الجولة الأولى من دور  مجموعات كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي.

 وقد أُثير جدل حول قانونية مشاركة اللاعب في المباراة، في ظل تعرضه لعقوبة من قبل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.
  لكن الاتحاد العماني لكرة القدم، أبرز في رسالة إلى أحمد بن عبد القادر،  أمين سر ظفار بالإنابة، أن النادي حصل على البطاقة الدولية للاعب من  الاتحاد العراقي، قادما من القوة الجوية.
 وأضاف أن بطاقة بكري المدينة صدرت عن الاتحاد الآسيوي، دون ذكر أي عقوبة مسجلة على اللاعب.
 كما أكدت رسالة الاتحاد العماني، أن العقوبات المحلية لا تسري دوليا، إلا في حال التصديق عليها من قبل لجنة الانضباط بالفيفا.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كري المدينة يتلقى دفعة معنوية من مدرب ظفار
 تلقى بكري المدينة دفعة معنوية كبيرة من مدرب ظفار العماني محمد عبد العظيم الشهير بعظمة،
 FacebookTwitterLinkedInPinterest‏Reddit
... عرض المزيد







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبو جبل يرد على منتقدي اتحاد الكرة بسبب”المدينة: لا توجد مشكلة شخصية

 اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني يشير إلى أنّه لا مشكلة شخصية مع بكري المدينة وفق حسن أبو جبل لـ”باج نيوز”.
 
 قال الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني حسن أبو جبل لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ  هناك عقوبة مفروضة على لاعب المريخ السابق ونادي ظفار العماني الحالي بكري  عبد القادر يجب أنّ تسري وفقًا للقوانين.
 وأوضح أبو جبل أنّه لا مشكلة شخصية لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني مع اللاعب بكري عبد القادر.
 وتابع” لا يوجد استهداف لبكري عبد القادر أو ما شابه، كلّ ما في الأمر أنّ هناك عقوبة يجب أنّ تسري حسب القانون”.
 
 وفي السابع والعشرين من أغسطس من العام الماضي، أصدر اتحاد كرة القدم  السوداني عقوبة تجاه لاعب المريخ وقتها بكري عبد القادر بالإيقاف لمدة ستة  أشهر و”10â€³ مبارياتٍ.
 والأسبوع الحالي، وجّه اتحاد كرة القدم  السوداني خطابًا رسميًا ردًا على نظيره العماني معلنًا فيه سريان عقوبة  لاعب الفريق السوداني بكري عبد القادر داخليًا وخارجيًا، ليتلقى نادي ظفار  ضربة موجعة وهو يتأهب لبطولة آسيا.
 أمين عام اتحاد الكرة السوداني،  أوضحّ لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ اللائحة الدولية هي التي أوقفت اللاعب بكري عبد  القادر مع ناديه الجديد ظفار العماني.
 
 ويتابع” عقوبة بكري  ستسري حتى لو تعاقد مع أيّ نادٍ خارجي، ولقد تبقت له 10 مباريات من العقوبة  المفروضة عليه بعد إكماله لفترة 6 أشهر”.
 ومنذ انتقال اللاعب الشهير بـ”العقرب” إلى نادي ظفار العماني في يناير المنصرم لم يشارك مع فريقه حتى اللحظة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة 
امير عوض

 الأمين العام.. و غطس
 حتي بعد أن  غادر اللاعب بكري المدينة السودان و ترك الكرة المحلية (و المنتخب الوطني)  لشداد و صحبه فما زالت لعناتهم و كراهيتهم له تلاحقه في أي مكان بقصد  تدميره نهائياً و اعادة استنساخ صورة مصغرة لما حدث سابقاً مع فاروق جبرة  (أحد أفضل المواهب في البلاد حينها) و الذي أصرّ شداد علي تدمير مستقبله  المهني بتشفي غريب حتي تحقق له أخيراً ما بحث و كافح من أجله.
 و  مسلسل تدمير بكري المدينة ـ أفضل موهبة سودانية في العقد الحالي ـ تطول  حلقاته و تتعدد فصوله بدايةً من اصرار الديكتاتور علي حرمانه من المشاركة  في مباراة ريفرز الأفريقية و التي افتقد فيها المريخ لخدمات نجمه مما تسبب  في خروجه من البطولة برغم أنف القوانين التي داسها شداد بحذائه و التي تنص  علي أن أثر تلك العقوبات كان محلياً فقط.
 قرارات لجان الانضباط  المحلية تظل عقوباتها ذات أثر محلي (داخلي) و الاتحاد العام و لجانه  المساعدة لا يملكون حق تحويل العقوبات للأُطر القارية أو الدولية إلا في  حال تمت مخاطبة الكاف أو لجنة الانضباط التابعة للفيفا فقط.
 ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ  ‏(1-71) ﻣﻦ ﻻﺋﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﻟﻼﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ تنص ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻮﺳﻴﻊ ﻧﻄﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺃﺛﺮ  ﻗﺎﺭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻬﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺴﻴﻤﺔ ‏(serious infringement) ﻭ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪﺍً ‏(ﺍﻟﻔﺴﺎﺩ  ﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻨﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﺰﻳﻴﻒ  ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺰﻭﻳﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻫﻨﺎﺕ ﺇﻟﺦ)، ﻭ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻬﻴﺌﺎﺕ  ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ‏(ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ‏) ﺗﻮﺳﻴﻊ ﻧﻄﺎﻕ  ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻔﺮﺿﻬﺎ ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺃﺛﺮ ﻗﺎﺭﻱ‏).
 كما ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ ‏(2-71)  ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﺋﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺗﺸﺘﺮﻁ ﺃﻥ ﻳُﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﺳﻴﻊ ﻧﻄﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺔ  ﻃﻠﺒﺎً ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻰ ﻟﻠﻜﺎﻑ، ﻭ ﻳﺮﻓﻖ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻧﺴﺨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻭ ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﻋﻨﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺺ  ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻗﺐ ﻭ ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻲ.. و قد ﺣﺪﺩﺕ نفس المادة ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻁ  ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺟﺐ ﺗﻮﺍﻓﺮﻫﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺗﻮﺳﻴﻊ ﻧﻄﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﻟﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺃﺛﺮ ﻗﺎﺭﻱ ﻭ  ﺫﻟﻚ ﻛﺎﻵﺗﻲ:
 ﻳﺘﻢ ﺇﻋﻼﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺺ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻗﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﺜﻮﻝ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﻓﻘﺎً ﻟﻸﺻﻮﻝ.
 ﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﺎﺡ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﻟﻠﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻋﻦ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ.
 ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺇﺑﻼﻏﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺻﺤﻴﺤﺔ.
 ﺃﻥ ﻻ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﺭﺽ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻳﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻛﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻮﻟﺔ.
  فهل فعل شداد أياً من كل النقاط الموضحه في مواد الكاف قبل أن يقرر (قطع  أخدر) أن عقوبة بكري تسري علي المستوي الأفريقي و بعدها أرغي و أزبد في  مندوبي نادي المريخ بقيادة رئيس النادي وقتها (محمد الشيخ مدني)?!!
 و  علي درب شداد.. فها هو الأمين العام (ابو جبل) يسير في نفس الطريق و هو  يرد علي مخاطبة نادي ظفار العماني الذي استفسره حول وضعية اللاعب بكري  عبدالقادر.. ليأتي ردّ أبو جبل الصادم (نفيدكم بأن اللاعب المذكور قد اوقعت  عليه لجنة الانضباط عقوبة لسوء سلوكه و اعتدائه علي حكم المباراة و أن  اللاعب استأنف القرار للجنة الاستئنافات و قد قضت ايقافه عن اللعب لستة  اشهر و حرمانه من اللعب مع ناديه لعشرة مباريات رسمية بعد انقضاء الاشهر  الستة و العقوبة الصادرة من لجنة الاستئنافات اصبحت ملزمة علي ناديه المريخ  او اي نادي آخر في السودان او أي دولة اخري ينتقل اليها و لهذا رفعت  العقوبة في الـTMS).
 خرمجة قانونية و ردّ فضيحة ابتعثه الامين العام  الهمام للنادي العماني و هو يظُن بأن اتحاده يملك سلطة تحويل أثر الايقاف  للمستوي الدولي لمجرد أنه صادر من شداد!!
 ألا يدري الامين العام بأن  سلطة الايقاف الدولية معقودة فقط بيد لجنة الانضباط التابعة للفيفا و هي  الوحيدة المخول لها تعميم الايقاف دولياً بعد أن تخاطبها الاتحادات  المحلية?
 هل خاطب ابو جبل لجنة الانضباط قبل ان يردّ بهذه الطريقة المخجلة?
 هل ردّت لجنة الانضباط التابعة للفيفا علي ابو جبل أم أنه أفاد نادي ظفار بحديث (قطع أخدر برضو)?
 ألم يذاكر الامين العام لائحة الانضباط المحلية?
  ألا يدري بأنها في القسم الخامس ـ الاجراءات الخاصة ـ القسم الفرعي 3 ـ  الاثر العالمي للعقوبات ـ في المادة (135) طلب التعميم..  قد نصت علي: (1ـ  اذا حدثت اي مخالفة خطيرة و خاصة دون حصر ـ حالات تعاطي المنشطات و التلاعب  بنتائج المباريات او الفساد او المراهنات او سوء السلوك ضد المسئولين عن  المباريات او التزوير او التزييف او مخالفة القواعد العامة التي تحكم حدود  الاعمار يجب علي الاتحاد ان يطلب من الفيفا سريان اثر العقوبات التي تفرض  نتيجة لذلك في جميع انحاء العالم).
 فهل طلب ابو جبل ذلك من الفيفا?  الاجابة طبعاً لا و ألف لا.. فقد خاطب الاتحاد العماني الفيفا مستفسراً عن  وضعية اللاعب بكري عبدالقادر و لم يجد لديهم ما يفيد بإيقافه علي المستوي  الدولي و ردّ بذلك علي نادي ظفار موضحاً سلامة موقف لاعبهم (و لاعب  المريخ).
 الامين العام.. علي خطي عراب اتحاده.. شغال قطع اخدر في  القوانين لمحاولة تدمير و انهاء حياة اللاعب بكري المدينة في الملاعب بأي  طريقة ممكنة و غير ممكنة.
 فهل سيستقيل الامين العام (الموظف) بالاتحاد بعد عمت فضائحه القانونية القري و الحضر و وصلت للدولية?
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 بكري المدينة شارك بالامس برفقة فريقه ظفار العماني و لا عزاء للـTMS تبع ابو جبل.
 بكري قدم مستوي متميز في المباراة بدون ان يحفل كثيراً لمن ابعدوه من المنتخب و ترصدوه محلياً و ما زالوا يلاحقونه دولياً.
  منسوبوا الاتحاد العماني ليسوا من فصيلة (نعم يا ريس) و (حاضر يا بروف)  فهم يدركون الطريق جيداً نحو الفيفا و مهمتهم الاساسية تتلخص في خدمة  انديتهم جميعها و مراعاة حقوق لاعبيها.
 نهدي تصرُف الاتحاد العماني  لمجلس المريخ الذي طاوع شداد حين قرر ايقاف بكري افريقياً بدون ان يشكوه  للكاف او حتي يقولوا له تلت التلاتة كم!!
 انتهي عهد قوانين القطع الاخدر.
 انتهي زمن بلاتر قال لي.
 انتهي زمن النظام الدولي الوحيد المدسوس في درج مكتب شخص واحد.
 نحن الآن في عصر العولمة و المعلومة التي تظلل فضاء الجميع بكبسة زر.
 انتهي عهد الايميل القوي و الايميل الضعيف.
 المعلومة الآن تعري كل الغارقين في بحور الترصد و الكراهية. 
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 كراهيتكم.. فضحتكم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك
 دي موش كورة

 *ماشاهدناه بشندي لايمكن ان نطلق عليه كرة قدم
 *كان قلنا كرة قدم ربنا بحاسبنا
 *الكضب حرام والقبر قدام
 *تسعين دقيقة جملة تكتيكية واااحده مافيها
 *ماممكن نقول كرة قدم
 *تسعين دقيقة تصويبة طايشه ساي نحو المرمي مافي
 *ده بكون سويدي ساكت ما كرة قدم
 *تسعين دقيقة وعمق دفاعنا فاااالتح
 *ده ماعمق دفاع
 *ده خور ابو عنجة
 *تسعين دقيقة واطرافنا زي المكنة البدون اطراف
 *ده ببقي ماتوظيف ولا لعب نضيف
 *تسعين دقيقة مخجلة لانبرئ اللاعبين منها
 *لانهم المدان الاول
 *عذر ماعندهم
 *قابضين لي حافز كادوقلي
 *وشبعانين ضان في كرامة تيري
 *عذر مافي
 *فأهلي شندي لملم ناسو من بيوتهم
 *لاقابضين ولا متمرنين ولا ضاربين الضان
 *يجوا يخموا ناسنا بهفوة في خور ابوعنجة
 *تبقي القصة ماكل اسبابها في الرصة
 *التشكيلة لم تكن مثالية
 *ولكننا لاندري اسباب ابعاد عناصر كان يمكن ان تكون افضل من التي مثلت بالشعار
 *علي كل
 *اذا كان كبار اللاعبين عندنا قد اعتادوا علي فقدان الممتاز
 *عادي يعني عندهم
 *فلن نستغرب من شرود رمضان ولا برود امير
 *بس الخوف ناس زردية يمسكوا الوردية ويتعودوا علي خسارة الممتاز عادي
 *اذا كانت تلك روح كبار اللاعبين
 *فطبيعي ان يكون التمهيدي هو محطتنا الاخيرة
 *لكن المحيرني
 *تلاتة محاور بدون اجندة يا جيمي دي ماصعبة شوية؟؟؟
 *اولادنا زي حكومتنا
 *متخصصين في قتل الامل جوانا
 *اسي الجاب الحكومة شنو؟؟؟
 *حكومة لابتهش ولابتنش
 *جايبين سيرتها فوق كم؟؟؟؟
 *هي ذاتها هاميها الكم؟؟؟
 *عارفة الدولار وصل كم؟؟؟
 *عارفة رطل اللبن عمل كم؟؟؟
 *عارفة وقفتنا في الصفوف من كم لي كم؟؟؟
 *دي حالتها حكومة كفاءات
 *امال لو كانت حكومة محاصصات ومخصصات ورب رب رب
 *كان صفوفنا وصلن مدني؟؟؟؟
 *اسي الجاب سيرة مدني شنو؟؟؟
 *لكن مفروض نجيبها
 *عشان مدني ماتغرق
 *الخوف بعد الغرق نسمع
 *اني اتنفس تحت الماء
 *حزب يطالب بعدد من الولاه يتناسب مع حجمه وقواعده
 *ونتحدث عن الكفاءات
 *كل الترشيحات لجميع المهمات والملمات تقوم بها فئة من دون الفئات
 *ونحنا نغني
 *الفات وفات
 *في ديلو سبعة حكومات
 *والزول ضرب التلفون
 *والعسكر واقف طابور
 *العسكر واقف طابور
 *في جيبو
 *وعد بلفور
 *وعمي علي بياع الزيت
 *عربيتو مربوطة بخيط
 *وبايته في الطلمبة
 *ايها الناس
 *حمدوك في هذه المرحلة مهم جدا لكنس وسخ الخارج الذي ورثه السودان
 *ولكن بعد النضافة الله يستر
 *ماعداه مافي زول عاديهم
 *والشعب يحرس ثورته بنفسه
 *والحركات المسلحة تحرس ثورة الشعب من بعيد الي حين التوقيع
 *ووقتها
 *الهول ضرب التلفون
 *والعسكر………
 *قولوا عمك سلك واحد مجنون
 *واريتني اجن وازيد في الجن
 *بس انتوا ماتجنوا
 *ايها الناس
 *ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
 *اها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *والينا
 *بنزينك عليك ولا علينا؟؟؟
 *البلد يبست طوابينها
 *نملحها بالتوشيوز ولا شنو يا والينا؟؟؟
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف والكلب قال حتت دلقان ونقطت سلس بتفطرنا و بتغدينا وبتنسينا الغبينة
 والي لقاء
 سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع--------هيثم كابو

 أبو عنجة .. النتائج والظروف!
#ووااوواا
  قبل أيامٍ معدودات كتبت عبر هذه المساحة مقالاً حمل عنوان (أبو عنجة  و"كلنا شركاء في الخبز")، أعتقد أنه يصلح تعليقاً على ردة الفعل الجماهيرية  العنيفة التي صاحبت خسارة الزعيم من أهلي شندي مساء أمس الأول بهدف قاتل  في مباراة دخلها المريخ بحثاً عن الهزيمة فكان له ما أراد. 
 * قلنا  بالحرف الواحد إن کانت أفة الأخبار رواتها؛ فإن معضلة المصطلحات تکمن في  تفاسیرها المغلوطة؛ ومشکلة کثیر من العبارات التي یتم تداولها أن من  یرددونها لا یتمعنونها !!
 * ذكرنا من قبل كثيراً عبر هذه المساحة أنه  من السهل جداً في المشهد الریاضي عندنا أن یصف لك أحد قولاً ما بأنه یمثل :  (تدخل في الشأن الفني)؛ وکثیرون بطیبة تخلو من تدبر یرددون عبارة (التدخل  في الشأن الفني) بلا تمحیص وتدقیق؛ حتی أصبحت عند العوام وکأنها عیباً یجب  التبرٶ منه؛ مع أنها غیر ذلك تماماً ..!
 * المنطق یقول أنه لا یوجد ما  یسمی بالتدخل في الشأن الفني؛ ولکن هناك مدرب قوي الشخصیة یعرف عمله جیداً؛  ویفهم طبيعة وظیفته تماماً؛ ویدرك أبعاد مهمته؛ ویمضي في طریقه قُدماً  وینفذ ما یرأه مناسباً من خطط؛ وتکتیکات؛ وأسالیب لعب؛ وأختیار عناصر؛  ویتعامل مع مجریات الأحداث ومشاکل النقص والإصابات وتجهیز البداٸل بالطریقة  التي یری أنها مناسبة؛ وحتی إذا تعرض لنقد موضوعي وأستفاد منه فقام بإجراء  تغییرات جذریة أو طفيفة وفق قناعة مفادها أن ما سمعه أو قرأه أقرب للصواب،  فإن هذه المراجعة في الأفکار بعمق؛ وتجدید القناعات بصدق؛ أمر یحسب للمدرب  ولا ینقص من مهنیته ولا یقلل من حرفیته ..!
 * قد یقول قاٸل : وماذا عن  المدرب الذي یمکن أن یحدد له إداري؛ أو إعلامي؛ أو قطب؛ أو مشجع؛ الطریقة  الأنسب للفریق والعناصر التي یجب أن یلعب بها ؟؟ .. الإجابة ببساطة شدیدة  أن هذا لا یمثل تدخلاً بقدر ما أنه یمثل (توظیف شخص) لیصبح (صورة کرتونیة)  تحرکها کما تشاء؛ وهذا إن حدث في أیة مهنة (تدريب أو غيره) فهو یعتبر إلغاء  کامل لشخصیتك لا تدخل في عملك فحسب؛ فعندما یرسم لك شخص خریطة المبنی الذي  ستقوم انت بتشییده فإنه لم یتدخل في عملك المعماري بقدر ما أنه الغی وجودك  كمهندس؛ وکذا الحال مع من یشخص لك المرض إنابة عنك وتکتفي انت کطبیب  بکتابة الروشتة فقط..!
 * دعونا ننتقل بالحوار خطوة للإمام ونطرح سٶالاً مرکباً تشبه تفریعاته بعضها البعض : 
   هل انتقاد طریقة لعب مدرب؛ وإختیار العناصر التي یٶدي بها مباریاته من  قبل کاتب صحافي أو محلل رياضي أو حتى مشجع متابع یمثل کما اعتدنا تردید  القول الخاطئ (تدخل في الشأن الفني)؟؟ وهل هتاف الجماهیر المحبة لفریقها من  داخل الإستاد مطالبة بإشراك لاعب معین أو تغییر آخر یمثل تدخلاً في الشأن  الفني؛ وهل کتابة مدون إلكتروني لملاحظاته عن الفریق عبر صفحته علی (الفیس  بوك) أو غيره من مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي تمثل تدخلاً سافراً؛ وکذا الحال  بالنسبة للاعبین والمدربین الذي تستطلعهم الصحف والإذاعات والقنوات  الفضاٸیة؛ أو من یدونون اراءهم منهم عبر صفحاتهم الخاصة؟
 * الرأی عندي  كما قلت من قبل أن کل هذه الأشکال المختلفة تمثل وسائل تعبیر وحق لکل فرد؛  فطالما أنك کمدرب تفعل ما ترأه مناسباً وترید للناس أن تحترم قناعتك؛ فعلیك  أیضاً الا تتضحر من إبداء الآخرين لوجهات نظرهم؛ فالکاتب الصحافي یُدوِّن  وجهة نظره وفق قناعته؛ وبالضرورة أن رأیه لیس مُنزلاً فمن أتفق معه أثنی  علی ما کتب؛ ومن أختلف فنَّد ما جاء في مقاله؛ والفیصل يبقى دائماً في قوة  المنطق والحجة والقدرة علی الإقناع ..!
 * أحسن طریقة لحمایة الشأن الفني اقناع الناس بأفکارك طالما أن الشأن عام ..!
 * المدربون؛ أو المشجعون الذین یطالبون بعدم التدخل في الشأن الفني و(ترك  الخبز لخبازه) یترکون التساٶلات المهمة عن أوضاع الفريق الفنية معلقة ولا  يجيبون عليها ويتحولون 180 درجة ولا يريدون تبرير تحولاتهم؛ والمدرب الذي  یعجز عن التفنید وتقدیم الإجابات بوضوح في مٶتمر صحافي أو عبر حوار یجب  علیه الا یحدث الناس عن الخبز والخباز وإحترام الأفکار؛ فكلنا (شركاء في  الخبز) بينما لكل منا مهمته ودوره؛ ويبقى تباين الآراء أمراً محترماً يحسب  لأصحابه متى ما صدر بتجردٍ ودون إسفاف؛ أو تجريح؛ وكان الهدف منه المصلحة  العامة ..!
 * تُحتَرم الأفکار عندما يملك أصحابها القدرة علی الرد  بوضوح وإقناع الناس؛ ولکن لا مکان لأفکار غیر قابلة للنقاش ینبغي التسلیم  بها و(خلاص) ..!
 * لا أحد بمقدوره حجر رأی جمهور هتف مطالباً بلاعب؛ فالقرار الأول والأخیر عند المدرب بینما حق التعبیر یمتلکه الجمیع ..!
 * من حق قدامی اللاعبین أن یقولوا وجهات نظرهم؛ ویبقی الحکم لمن یطلع علی  ما یقولون؛ فإن کانت الدساتیر في معظم البلدان الدیمقراطیة أعطتك حق ترشیح  من یحکمون الناس؛ ومن یحددون سیاسات البلد بأكملها؛ وسمحت لك بنقد التشکیل  الحکومي؛ فهل من المنطق أن تمنع عنك حق نقد تشکیلة فریق کرة قدم ؟
 *  لاحظت في كثير من القروبات المريخية على تطبيق (الواتساب) تبايناً في وجهات  النظر أحياناً؛ وهجوماً عنيفاً على الكوتش جمال أبو عنجة في أحايين أخرى؛  وقناعتي أن إبداء الرأي حق يكفله (الإنتماء المريخي) للجميع؛ ولكن ينبغي  أيضاً ملاحظات جوانب مهمة أعتقد أنها يمكن أن تساهم في إكمال الصورة قبل  إصدار الأحكام :
 أولاً : يعمل أبو عنجة في ظروف صعبة جداً؛ فكثير من  المعينات الأساسية التي توفرت لغيره من المدربين الأجانب الذين أشرفوا على  الفريق في فترات سابقة لا يجدها الآن، و(تلك نقطة معلومة للجميع يجب عدم  إغفالها) .
 ثانياً : لحسن حظ أبو عنجة أن الفريق يضم أفضلٍ العناصر  الفنية في البلاد الآن ممن يصنعون الفارق في زمن عزّت فيه المواهب؛ ولكن  كثير من الإحتياجات في بعض الخانات لم تتم تلبيتها بالطريقة المُثلى إن كان  عبر التعاقد مع محترفين أجانب أو وطنيين ورغم كل ذلك ظل أبو عنجة يعمل  بتجردٍ تامٍ وفق المتاح له وفي صمتٍ شديدٍ ويصنع نتائج جيدة إن كان الحكم  بالمحصلة النهائية.
 ثالثاً : حقق أبو عنجة المطلوب في أكثر مباراة كانت  تمثل للمريخ بطولة قائمة بذاتها وذاك أمر يحسب له؛ فمتى ما تفاخر الصفوة  بثنائية (بمبان عجب) في شباك الهلال كان اسم جمال حاضراً؛ وتلك نقطة هامة  يجب عدم إهمالها عند الحديث عن مشوار أبو عنجة مع الزعيم.
 رابعاً : لبى  جمال أبو عنجة نداء المريخ كما يفعل معظم أبناء النادي من الأجيال  المختلفة؛ وجاء لتدريب الزعيم (ساعة الحوجة) لذا ينبغي الا ننسى تلك  النقطة؛ وإن لم يقدم لهؤلاء الفتية شئ يكفي أنه سيضخ في شرايينهم دماء  الغيرة؛ وكلكم يعلم أن (كيغان) كان في الميادين الخضراء بجانب موهبته الفذة  التي لا خلاف عليها .. وتكنيكه العالي السابق لزمانه فارساً مغواراً؛  فاللعب بجوار مقاتل يتوسط الملعب هيبة كجمال يجعل زملاءه يشعرون بالإرتياح،  والمدرجات تثور طرباً وتتفنن في التشجيع والهتاف والصياح؛ فقد كانت لشراسة  أبو عنجة فهم متقدم، ولحماسه ذكاء، ولبسالته أهداف، ول(رجالته) طعم، لذا  ظلت غيرة جمال حتى يومنا هذا مضرباً للأمثال .
 * نضيف اليوم أن خسارة  المريخ من النمور يتحمل فيها أبو عنجة جزء ليس باليسير، ولكن من الإنصاف  أيضاً أن نمنح الرجل حقه عند الانتصارات مثلما نحاسبه في أوقات الهزائم،  فلا يعقل أبداً أن ننسب الفوز للاعبين ونُحمِّل مسؤولية الهزيمة للمدرب!
 * قناعتي الراسخة أن (الانتصارات تصنعها منظومة متكاملة، والهزائم يتحملها  الجميع؛ وتتفاوت النسب حسب قراءة التفاصيل)، وأعتقد أن أبو عنجة أكثر  الناس حرصاً على الفوز ولا يبخل بما يملكه من فكر كروي وقدرات تدريبية، فلا  تظلموا الرجل طالما أنه يقدم كل ما يملك؛ ومستعد للمغادرة فوراً متى ما  جئتم بمن يملك قدرات أكبر أو أقل؛ فكيغان جاء مكلفاً في ظروف معلومة؛ وإذا  كان بمقدور مجلس المريخ الآن التعاقد مع مدرب أجنبي أو حتى وطني فليفعل حتى  ينتهي هذا الجدل العقيم؛ وإذا كانت القصة مجرد تغيير أسماء و(الحال في  محلو)، فيجب ترك الفروع ومخاطبة جذور الأزمة، و(عينكم لفيل المجلس تطعنو في  ضلو).! https://www.facebook.com/www.faecbookalmerrikh.fc/
  * التباين في الآراء لن ينتهي؛ وموفق يا (كوتش) طيلة ما أن تكليفك مستمر؛  وسنظل ننتظر منك دائماً (النتائج؛ والغيرة؛ وروعة الأداء؛ وروح الفنيلة  الحمراء)..! 
  نقش أخير
 * (أولاد الزعيم) عبر مختلف الأجيال حب، انتماء، غيرة، وروح، وحرص، وتفاني، وجمال.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة 
مزمل ابو القاسم 

 انا بضيع ياوديع
  ذكرنا قبل فترة ان الفيفا لايتسامح مع الفاسدين وقد تطورت الأحداث بصورة  دراماتيكية داخل الإتحاد الإفريقي في الأيام الماضية حيث يواجه رئيسه احمد  احمد تهمة جديدة بإختلاس اموال من خزينة الإتحاد..
  قبل ايام من الان  نشر موقع (fifacolonialism) تقريراً خاصاً بعد عملية التدقيق والمتابعة  التي اجراها الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم على سجلات الإتحاد الإفريقي عبر  فاطمة سامورا سكرتير عام فيفا , والتي اشرفت على تلك العملية بصفتها قائم  بأعمال الإتحاد الإفريقي خلال ال6 شهور الماضية..
  افاد التحقيق الذي  اشرفت عليه شركة التدقيق المالي الشهيرة (برايس وايت كوبر هاوس ) عن وجود  اي مستندات تثبت الجهة التي جرى صرف تلك الأموال فيها..
  كشف التقرير  تورط العديد العديد من مسؤولي الإتحاد الإفريقي في تلك الأزمة وعلى رأسهم  المدغشقري احمد احمد رئيس " كاف " بالإضافة إلى العديد من معاونيه الكبار ,  واضاف التقرير ان رجال احمد احمد في " الكاف " تخلصوا من المستندات  المتعلقة بالأموال المنهوبة , لكن الفيفا استعان بواحدة من اكبر شركات  التدقيق المالي في العالم وفضح التجاوز المشهود..
 اتت شركة (برايس وايت  كوبر هاوس) بمراجعين قانونيين اكفاء نجحوا في استعادة تلك المستندات  والتعرف على طرق تلك المبالغ وهي الشركة ذاتها التي استعان بها الفيفا  للإشراف على فرز وتدقيق التصويت في استفتائه السنوي الشهير لإختيار افضل  لاعبي العالم..
 لاحقاً انتقد السويسري جياني انفاتينيو الفيفا خلال  المؤتمر ال83 للصحافة الرياضية في المجر مايحدث في الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة  القدم مشدداً ان اموال الفيفا تستخدم لتطوير كرة القدم في قارة إفريقيا  وليس لوضعها في جيوب المسؤولين , مشيراً الى ان الفساد والرشاوى هما اكبر  مشاكل تواجه الكرة الإفريقية , ملمحاً ان بعض رؤساء الإتحادات المحلية  يقومون بوضع ارقام غير صحيحه مقابل فواتير تنقلاتهم..
 اتضح كذلك ان بعض  رؤساء الإتحادات الإفريقية رفضوا الرشوة المغلفة التي اتتهم من الكاف  وبادروا بردها إليه , ليثبتوا نزاهتهم التامة , مثلما فعل الكدتور وديع  الجرئ رئيس الإتحاد التونسي لكرة القدم عندما ارجع مبلغ عشرين الف دولار  ارسلها له الكاف في حسابه الشخصي وارسل معها خطاباً رسمياً من الإتحاد  التونسي من الكاف (بتاريخ 21 سبتمبر 2018 ) يعلن فيه رفضه المبلغ المذكور..
 تلقى رئيس الإتحاد التونسي المبلغ في حسابه الشخصي فبادر برده الى الكاف ,  مصحوباً بخطاب رسمي وفي السودان تم تحويل المبلغ في حساب الإتحاد فأقدم  رئيسه كمال شداد على تسهيل وصوله الى زوجته (السيدة إبتسام حسب الرسول) في  بيتها , بعد ان وقع شيك المبلغ بيده , معللاً بأن نائبه نصر الدين حميدتي  حلف عليه بالطلاق!. بكل بساطة وجرأة تم تكليف يعقوب حسب الرسول المدير  الإداري للإتحاد بوضع دولارات الكاف في مظروف وتسليمها الى زوجة شداد يداً  بيد , وقد اعترفت هي شخصياً بتلك الواقعة , برد مكتوب ارسلته لنا في صحيفة  الصدى العام الماضي ..
  شتان بين الجرئ وشداد!..
  مارس رئيس  الإتحاد التونسي اعلى درجات النزاهة واكد انه عصى على الرشوة , فيما اثبت  شداد لصوصيته وعدم نزاهته بواقعة سرقة غير مسبوقة لم نر لها شبيهاً في كامل  تاريخ الكرة السودانية إذ لم يسبق لأي إداري في الاتحاد السوداني ان مكن  زوجته من التعدي على اموال الاتحاد..
 قضية اموال الكاف ستتحول الى لجنة  الاخلاقيات التابعة الى الفيفا قريباً , لتفضح كل اللصوص الذين استفادونا  من مبلغ الاربعة وعشرين مليون دولار المسروقة من الكااف , وتميط اللثام عمن  سمحوا لأنفسهم بتحويل المبالغ التي وصلتهم من الاتحاد الافريقي الى  منفعتهم الشخصية..
 لصوصية شداد تعدت مبلغ تحويل المبلغ عشرين الف دولار  الى زوجته لتصل درجة تمكينها من استقلال عربة مملوكة للاتحاد لأكثر من عشر  سنوات ..
 السرقة الممنهجة لأموال الاتحاد السوداني تواصلت خلال الأيام  الماضية بتجاوز جديد تم بموجبه شراء معدات رياضية للمنتخبات الوطنية بقيمة  مائة وثلاثين الف دولار بلا مناقصة !..
 ومرة اخرى تم الشراء بالدولار ,  وبلا فواتير متعددة وبعقد معيب وقعه شداد شخصياً بمخالفة بائنة لنصوص  القوانين المنظمة للتعامل مع النقد الاجنبي مثلما حدث في واقعة شراء اربع  سيارات من الكرين 
 تخطى فساد اتحاد شداد كل الخطوط الحمراء وبلغ مرحلة الاستهانة بكل التشريعات التي تحكم التعامل مع المال العام..
 تكاثرت المخالفات وتنوعت السرقات وظللنا نرصدها ونفضح تفاصيلها ونطالب  السلطة الرياضية المختصة التدخل لوقفها , فصمت وزيرة الشباب والرياضة  أذنيها عن تلك التدخلات ورفضت توجيه مفوضية الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية  للتحقيق فيها حتى بلغ الأمر نيابة مكافحة الفساد..
 النيابة المذكورة مطالبة بأن توسع تحقيقاتها لتشمل صفقة المعدات الرياضية المشبوهة ..
 لسان حال الرئيس الفاسد يقول (انا بضيع يا وديع)
 آخر الحقائق
 السودان كله يشكو من انعدام الدولار ومن توالي ارتفاع اسعاره..
 وفي اتحاد الفساد يتم الشراء بالدولار الكاش وتتسرب الدولارات للأقارب والمحاسيب..
 نطالب المتشدقين بالحديث عن نزاهة شداد مقارنة افعاله مع ما فعله رئيس  الاتحاد التونسي وديع الجرئ ليعرفوا معنى النزاهة الحقة ..
 حتى رئيس اتحاد سيشل رفض استلام دولارات الكاف بينما اختار نظراء لهم إنفاقها على مايفيد كرة القدم في بلادهم..
 عندنا تسربت الدولارات الى زوجة شداد في عقر دارها ..
 في المريخ تجددت الهزائم مصحوبة بعرض هزيل وأداء جنائزي امام الاهلي شندي..
 فقد الاهلي شندي 13 من ابرز لاعبيه مثلما فقد مجلس ادارته ولم يخضع فريقه الى اعداد كاف ومع ذلك هزم المريخ بكل سهولة ..
 نحمد له انه اكتفى بهدف وحيد لأن رماته اهدروا فرصاً اسهل كانت ستمكنهم من نصب سيرك في مرمى المريخ المفتوح ..
 كان بمقدور ياسر مزمل وحده ان يسجل هاتريك في مرمى منجد..
 لم نر خطة ولا اسلوب لعب ولا اي لمحة جمالية او تكتيكية تحسب لمدرب المريخ..
 بقى جمال ابو عنجة متجمداً في مقعده وهو يشاهد فريقه يلعب كرة قدم بالغة التخلف ويلجأ الى الارسال الطويل على مدار الشوطين ..
 من صلاح نمر وجدو الكومر الى رمضان والتش بإستمرار..
 دافوري قبيح لايشبه المريخ..
 نسأل جمال : هل كان الألماني رودر الذي دربكم في خواتيم الثمانينات يسمح  لكمال عبد الغني وابراهيم عطا بإلغاء خط الوسط كما فعل نمر والكومر؟..
 وهل كنتم تلعبون الكرة بطريقة (الفخ والكع) التي شاهدناها في شندي؟..
 مافائدة وجود المدرب على الدكة إذا لم يتدخل ليطلب من لاعبيه الكف عن الخرمجة التي مارسوها على مدار التسعين دقيقة في شندي؟..
 ولماذا يلجأ جمال الى توظيف المدافعين في خط الوسط بوجود وفرة من اللاعبين المهرة في الخط المذكور ..
 اشراك امير في المحور مجاملة كريهة دفع المريخ ثمنها غالياً..
 مرة جديدة ضم المريخ لاعبين اجانب وفشل في اشراكهم..
 غاب ريشموند بسبب عدم اكتمال اجراءات الاقامة ..
 وغاب المدافع الغامبي لان المجلس فشل في احضاره الى السودان..
 وفشل المجلس في تعويض المهاجمين المميزين الذين ورثهم في كشوفاته ..
 فرط في بكري والغربال وشطب النعسان لناد سعودي بإجراء غريب ومريب..
 تم الشطب ليلاً وفي اخر يوم للتسجيلات وبلا مقابل مادي للمريخ مع ان  النادي الذي طلب النعسان مقتدر ويلعب في الدرجة الاولى بالسعودية ..
 لماذا؟..
 آخر خبر : من المستفيد الحقيقي من ذلك الإجراء الغريب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												تقارير طبية: أبو عشرين بخير 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” تؤكّد أنّ اللاعب علي عبد الله أبو عشرين سيكون في تدريبات المريخ.



أفادت تقارير طبية لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ لاعب المريخ علي عبد الله أبو عشرين سيعاود مزاولة نشاطه مع الفريق اليوم أو غدًا.
وفق المصدر الطبي، فإنّ الإصابة التي تعرّض لها أبو عشرين عضلية ولا تحتاج إلى تدّخلٍ جراحي.
وغاب حارس المريخ  علي عبد الله عن المشاركة مع الفريق في مباراتي هلال كادوقلي وأهلي شندي بسبب الإصابة.



وقال المصدر الطبي الذي فضّل حجب اسمه لـ”باج نيوز” إنّه ليس هناك ما يزعج بخصوص أبو عشرين وسيعود للتدريبات خلال الساعات القادمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* العناويــــن العالميـــــة :

 - بوكيتينو يزيد التكهنات حول قيادته لمانشستر يونايتد
 - كانافارو: إنتر ميلان جاهز لضم ميسي
 - مورينيو يستبعد مانشستر يونايتد من توقعاته الأوروبية
 - كانافارو: إنتر ميلان جاهز لضم ميسي
 - رينارد: شغفي أهم من الأموال.. وجئت لبلوغ المونديال
 - رين إلى نصف نهائي كأس فرنسا
 -  الشكوك تحوم حول مشاركة جواو فيليكس أمام ليفربول
 - يوفنتوس يمّدد عقد تشيزني
 -  الفيفا يوافق على استقالة اتحاد الكرة العراقي
 - تعادل مثير بين النصر والسد
 - ملبورن ينتصر وتعادل أولسان مع طوكيو
 -  تأجيل مباريات في كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي بسبب كورونا
 -  إيمري: "ريمونتادا برشلونة حدثت بسبب غياب الـVAR"
 -  مواجهة العمالقة بين رونالدو وزلاتان في كأس إيطاليا
 - بلباو وريال سوسييداد لبلوغ النهائي بعد إطاحتهما ببرشلونة وريال
 - خسارة ثقيلة للعين على أرضه
 - الدحيل يبدأ المشوار بفوز مهم على برسيبوليس
 - ديمبيلي سيغيب لنحو ستة أشهر
 - بعثة الزمالك تصل الدوحة لمواجهة الترجي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفكرة لأهم مباريات اليوم _____              

*** كأس إيطاليا ***
 إنترميلان   /  نابولي   ____ 9:45
              *** كأس فرنسا  ***
 ديجون   /  باريس سان جيرمان  ____ 7:30
 ليون       /   مارسيليا    ____  10:05
               *** كأس إسبانيا ***
 غرناطة   /   أتلتيك بلباو   _____  ١٠:00
              *** كأس البرتغال ***
 بورتو       /    فيسيو  ____ 10:45
   *** الدوري الإسكتلندي ***
 سلتيك     /  هارتس  ____ ٩:45
 كيلمارنوك  / جلاسكو رينجر ____ ٩:45
 جميع المباريات بتوقيت السودان المحلي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ وهلال الفاشر بإستاد الخرطوم
#ووااوواا
أكد الأستاذ عبدالعظيم بابكر المدير التنفيذي لاتحاد الخرطوم المحلي أن مباراة المريخ وهلال الفاشر المرتقبة يوم السبت المقبل ستلعب على ملعب إستاد الخرطوم في تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف بعد أن تلقوا إخطاراً رسمياً من قبل إدارة المريخ بقيام المواجهة بالملعب العتيق نسبة لأعمال التأهيل التي تتواصل في القلعة الحمراء منذ النصف الأول من الموسم الحالي وأشار عبدالعظيم إلى أن الأحمر ليس بغريب على الإستاد وسبق أن لعب عدداً كبيراً من مباريات الدورة الأولى على الملعب ، وأكد اكتمال كافة الترتيبات الخاصة باستقبال المواجهة ،  متمنياً أن تجئ قوية وممتعة من الفريقين حتى تخرج القاعدة الرياضية مستمتعة بسهرة كروية رائعة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن 

 بسم الله أبدأ
#ووااوواا
 * بإسم الله العلي الأعظم؛ أبدأ اليوم مشواراً جديداً في بلاط صاحبة  الجلالة، مع هذه الصحيفة (الصيحة)، سائلاً الله أن يكون مشواراً نوعياً  ثراً.. وأكون عند حسن ظن قادة تحريرها.. وحقيقة لا أنكر أنني سعدت كثيراً  بالإتصال الذي تلقيته من الأخ الصديق والعزيز الأستاذ صلاح عووضة مدير  التحرير للانضمام إلى كوكبة الزملاء بالقسم الرياضي، ولا أخفي أنني ترددت  في البداية، للراحة التي كنت أحسها في صحيفة الوطن، وارتباطي الوجداني بها  وبأصحابها وتيمها المتميز.. وما كنت سأقبل  الرحيل عنها لولا الموافقة الكريمة من ناشرها ومديرها العام الأستاذ يوسف  سيد أحمد الذي منحني الضوء الأخضر، وقال لي بالحرف: صحيفة الصيحة صحيفة  شقيقة، وأسرتها عزيزة عليّ، ونجتهد معاً في تقديم خدمة صحفية ترتقي  ببلادنا.. وبالتالي فإن رحيلك إليها يعني أنك لم تذهب بعيداً، وأن (زيتنا ح  يكون في بيتنا)..
 * شكراً جزيلاً الأستاذ يوسف سيد أحمد وإنت ترسخ لهذه القيم النبيلة، وتتقبل رحيلي عن صحيفتك بفهم عال، ليس غريباً عليك..
 * وشكري يمتد لرئيس التحرير، رفيق الدرب، أيقونة الصحافة السياسية، الأخ  الصديق، الأستاذ الطاهر ساتي، وامبراطور الكلمة الرشيقة الأنيقة، صلاح  عووضة، على منحهما شخصي الضعيف شرف الانضمام إلى كوكبة (الصيحة)، سائلا  المولى عز وجل أن أكون عند حسن ظنهما.. وظن القراء الكرام...
 *  وبالتأكيد سعادتي لا توصف بأن يكون في معيتي في هذه الرحلة الجديدة، صديق  العمر، الزميل العكليتة.. الهرم الضخم، معتصم محمود.. إلى جانب رئيس القسم  الرياضي، زينة الشباب، صاحب القلم الوضيء، والأخلاق الرفيعة، والطموح  الوثاب، والفكر الدسم، تلميذي الذي فات الكبار والقدرو؛ الابن ناصر بابكر..  وأركان حربه معتز عبد القيوم... والله ولي التوفيق..
 آخر السطور 
 * يصر بعض كتاب الهلال على أن فريقهم (سيد البلد)!!!!
 * ومالو...... هو الإصرار بقروش؟؟!!.
 * بس يا ريت نعرف، سيد البلد بأمارة شنو...
 * سؤال أخي الدكتور شداد..... هل عقوبة بكري المدينة تربوية أم انتقامية..؟؟!!
 * إذا قلت إنها تربوية، فإن حرمانه من المشاركة مع المنتخب في مباراتي غانا القادمتين، يناقض ذلك..
 * بكري أخطأ نعم.. ونحن مع الانضباط مهما كان اسم اللاعب، ومع العقوبة  التي أوقعت عليه، ولكن بعد أن إعتذر عن خطئه، وقدم استرحاماً للجنة، لن  نكون مع رفض الاسترحام على الإطلاق..
 * (كاتل) الروح إذا طلب  الاسترحام، يحترم أهل المقتول طلبه.. فما بالك أخي شداد بلاعب أخطأ خطأ  عادياً في لحظة انفعال... وبسبب مجلس إدارة ناديه، لا بسبب المنتخب  الوطني..
 * هجوم الديبة ومحسن سيد على رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الدكتور حسن  برقو لا يسنده منطق ولا حجة، سوى أنهما غاضبان على عدم اختيارهما كمساعدين  للمدربين الأجانب.... يعني هجوم شخصي والعياذ بالله من غضب الله..
 *  برقو يستحق تكريماً من الشعب السوداني، على الجهود الخرافية التي يبذلها مع  المنتخبات، وتسخيره وقته وماله وصحته لقضاياها من وإلى.... مش الهجوم  عليه!!!!
 * وكفى.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة 
مامون ابو شيبة  اسمعوا كلام مناصركم ناصر 

 * الصحفي المريخي الشاب ناصر بابكر شبل من ذاك الأسد وأعني والده المرحوم  المهندس بابكر علي المسئول السابق في وزارة الموارد المائية المريخي الصميم  الذي جمعتنا به المهنة في الوزارة وكنت أتناول طعام الإفطار معه ونتحدث عن  شئون وهموم المريخ وفريق الكرة.. ووقتها كان ناصر وشقيقه الأكبر الإعلامي  ياسر بابكر طالبين وقد ورثا المريخية والنبوغ عن والدهما له الرحمة.

  * الابن ناصر بابكر اعتبره أحد اشراقات الجيل الجديد من الإعلام المريخي  بمصداقيته وفهمه ووعيه الكبير وموهبته في قراءة وتحليل الأحداث..
 * كتب ناصر تحليلاً جدير بالاهتمام عن الوضع المريخي المتردي وأود هنا أن أعلق على بعض ما جاء في مقاله بعنوان (كفااااية)..
  * على الرغم من أن الابن ناصر أوضح إن ما يكتبه لا علاقة له بهزيمة المريخ  في شندي لكنه تطرق لأسباب الهزيمة بشكل عام على أنها أسباب مزمنة ظلت تحدث  على مدار السنين بقوله أن خسارة أي مباراة محلية وفقدان أي بطولة محلية هو  تفريط يتحمل مسؤوليته اللاعبون في المقام الأول لأنهم يواجهون أندية تعاني  مشاكل إدارية ومالية وفنية مثل الظروف التي يمر بها الأهلي شندي الذي  انتصر على المريخ لأن أباطرة الفرقة الحمراء الذين يتبارى العشاق في مدحهم  والتغني بقدراتهم اعتادوا التفريط في المنافسات المحلية وأداء الكثير من  المباريات في مواسم مختلفة ومتعددة بلامبالاة وعدم مسئولية وعدم تقدير  للشعار الذي يرتدونه أو الجماهير التي تدعمهم وتتعاطف معهم وتختلق لهم  الأعذار بشكل جعلهم يدمنون الانكسار ويتصالحون مع الهزائم والإخفاقات طالما  أن الشماعة جاهزة لتنزع عنهم عباءة المسئولية وتعلقها كاملة على عاتق مجلس  إدارة أو مدرب.
 * ما قاله ناصر عن تفريط  اللاعبين حقيقة فمثلاً في  مباراة أهلي شندي شاهدنا اللاعبين يؤدون بدون روح ولا طموح.. خاصة لاعبي  خط الوسط الذين كانوا يلعبون على الواقف وعدم مبالاة غريبة حيث افتقروا  لأهم مقومات الانتصار والمتمثلة في الروح القتالية والبذل والجهد والكفاح  داخل الملعب.. وهذه المحفزات التي كانت غائبة تماماً تأتي عبر الإعداد  النفسي والمعنوي والمسئول عنه الجهازان الفني والإداري.. 
 * ويقول  ناصر إن الجهاز الفني لم يقدم في كل تجاربه أفضل من السوء الذي نشاهده  حاليا، مع التأمين على أن الفوارق بين المدربين الوطنيين ليست كبيرة وأنهم  (أحمد وحاج أحمد)، لكن من بين كل الخيارات يصر مجلس المريخ دوما على إختيار  الأقل كفاءة.. وعندما تمتزج لامبالاة اللاعبين وعدم تقديرهم المسئولية  بجهاز فني فقير يكون مظهر المريخ السيئ في كادوقلي ثم الأسوأ في شندي  طبيعيا ومتوقعا وسيظل الوضع كما هو عليه في الفترة القادمة.. ولن يفوز  المريخ بالممتاز حال استمرت القيادة التدريبية الحالية أو جاء بديل من نفس  الطراز الذي يتناسب تماما مع طموح وقدرات المجلس الحالي الذي يدير النادي  والذي اختبر صبر أنصار المريخ بما يكفي لنفاذ صبر أيوب نفسه، والمجلس  الحالي وصل مبلغا من الاستهتار والاستهوان والتعامل بلامبالاة مع أمور  النادي لدرجة تكفي لتحويل أكثر المتعاطفين معه لخانة أكبر الناغمين وأكثر  المطالبين برحيله.
 * وقال ناصر إنه تعاطف مع المجلس كثيرا منذ اليوم  الأول لانتخابه لعدة اعتبارات أولها قناعته بأن المريخ تضرر أيما ضرر من  تغييب الديمقراطية وتعيين عدد لا يحصى من لجان التسيير بشكل جعل الاستقرار  الإداري معدوما، وبالتالي بات المريخ بحاجة لإستعادة الديمقراطية التي يؤمن  إيمانا مطلقا أن النادي أو أي كيان أو مؤسسة لا يمكن أن تجني ثمار نورها  مالم تصطلي بنارها وهو ما يحدث للمريخ حاليا لأن التجارب عادة تبدأ مشوهة  ومليئة بالعيوب والثقوب قبل أن تتعدل وتتطور باستمرار الممارسة، بعد أن  يدرك كل مشجع خطورة التعامل مع الديمقراطية بلامبالاة وخطورة التكاسل عن  اكتساب العضوية، ويقول وتمتد أسباب التعاطف لتشمل ادراكي لجزء من حجم  المديونيات الكبيرة التي كان يخفيها الإعلام مع سبق الإصرار والترصد  ويكذبها قادة المجالس السابقة قبل أن تكشفها الأيام.. وقادت المريخ للوضع  الذي يعيشه حاليا الذي يمثل حصاد تراكمات أخطاء وممارسات سالبة استمرت  طويلاً..
 * في الجزئية أعلاه أقول للابن ناصر حول تلميحه إن مجالس  الوالي خلفت مديونيات كبيرة وإن الإعلام كان يخفيهاً عمداً.. إن الإعلام لم  يكن يدرك تلك المديونيات ولا يوجد أي  سبب أو منطق ليخفيها فتلك  المديونيات غير المعلومة كانت تخص الوالي وحده ولم تتسبب في عرقلة مجالسه  طيلة 14 عاماً لأنه كان يعالجها بطريقته.. بمعنى إذا كان الوالي قد استمر  في الإدارة لما ظهرت ديون غارزيتو ومهددات معاقبة المريخ بالهبوط للدرجة  الأدنى.. علماً إن الديون التي فرضتها الفيفا وظهرت بعد ذهاب الوالي ولم  يكن في مقدور المجلس المنتخب الايفاء بها فرضت تعديل المجلس بلجنة تسيير  بادخال مجموعة محمد الشيخ والتركي اوكتاي.. وبعد أن تم الإيفاء بتلك الديون  تم ارغام محمد الشيخ ومجموعته على الابتعاد!! ليعود المجلس المنتخب مرة  أخرى دون أن يتأثر بأي ديون.. ثم جاءت مديونية غارزيتو الضخمة الثانية  ومهددات معاقبة المريخ بالهبوط ليتصدى لها الوالي بنفسه وينقذ المجلس  المنتخب!!
 * ويقول ناصر ومن أسباب تعاطفه مع المجلس إدراك أن هنالك  فئة كبيرة تناصب المجلس العداء منذ اليوم الأول لانتخابه وهي فئة اعتادت  لعب هذا الدور منذ تجربة عصام الحاج إبان (مجلس التقشف) مرورا بفترة ونسي  ثم المجلس الحالي وكل الفترات التي يغيب فيها الوالي وكأنها ترغب في أن  يعيش النادي الكبير تحت رحمة الوالي أو يأتي رئيس مثله ليتفرغوا للتغني له  والاغتناء منه دون أن يهمها أن يغرق النادي في بحر الديون أو الإخفاقات أو  غياب الديمقراطية أو حتى الاستقرار الإداري، المهم عندهم أن تستمر مصالحهم  بأي طريقة..
 * نقول لناصر إن القاعدة المريخية العريضة جماهير  وأقطاب وإعلام والتي كانت تهتف دوماً (لن نوالي غير الوالي) لم تحب الوالي  لأنها تسترزق منه ولكن أحبته بعد طفرة القلعة الحمراء والملعب الذي استضاف  فاصلة مصر والجزائر العالمية وبسبب ضربات التسجيلات التي ابكت الأنداد  الهلالاب مثل طمبل وكلتشي ووارغو والعقرب والغربال والتش وبيبو وجلب مشاهير  المحترفين العرب مثل الحضري والنفطي والنونو وعلاء الزهرة.. ومدربي كأس  العالم مثل اوتوفستر ومعسكرات الإعداد العالمية ومواجهة الأندية الأوروبية  وعلى رأسها بايرن ميونيخ بطل العالم واوروبا وقتها بجانب شالكا الالماني  وزينيت الروسي.. 
 * ويقول ناصر تعاطفنا مع المجلس الحالي حتى  والمريخ يخرج من التمهيدي لثلاث مرات متتالية لأن القناعة كانت أن خطر  الهبوط لدرجة أدنى أكبر وأخطر، لكن بعد نهاية مديونيات الأجانب، وبعد أن  انتهى عهد لجان التسيير والتدخلات الحكومية في شئون النادي إلى غير رجعة،  فلا يوجد سبب واحد أو مبرر للقبول باستمرار المجلس الحالي الذي يصر على  التعاقد مع اسوأ المدربين، وأرخص المحترفين وجلهم (مع وقف التنفيذ)، ويفشل  في الإعداد عام تلو العام والأسوأ أنه ورغم ظروفه المعلومة للكافة سواء من  عدد عناصره المتبقية أو وضعه المالي أو قدرته على إيجاد حلول، يكابر ويكابر  ويكابر ويصر على الإستمرار وكأنه يتخذ من (مكاواة) أعداؤه أو أعداء كل  المجالس التي لا يكون على رأسها الوالي تحدي شخصي، وهي شخصنة وتصفية حسابات  يدفع ثمنها المريخ أولا وأخيرا، ولن أقول تدفع ثمنها الجماهير لأنها شريك  أساسي فيما وصل له النادي بتكاسلها عن ملف العضوية..  كل الدلائل والمؤشرات  تؤكد أن الأوضاع ستمضي يوما بعد الآخر نحو الأسوأ وأن الفشل الأفريقي  سيستمر طالما أن المجلس لا يملك حلولا، لذا يبقي المطلوب تقديم مصلحة  المريخ على المكابرة وتصفية الحسابات وتحديد موعد قاطع ونهائي للمغادرة عبر  جمعية عمومية انتخابية بعد فتح باب العضوية للجماهير عسى ولعل تكون  استفادت من الدرس المر لتتقدم الصفوف وتختار من يقود النادي في الفترة  القادمة.
 * وفي الفقرة الأخيرة أعلاه نقول للابن ناصر.. ده الكلام.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جعفر قاقارين يشن هجوماً عنيفاً على لاعبي المريخ

 فتح الكابتن جعفر قاقرين لاعب المريخ الأسبق النيران على نجوم الفريق بعد خسارتهم الأخيرة أمام أهلي شندي بهدف ياسر مزمل .
 وأشار جعفر إلى أن الفريق ظهر بخطوط متباعدة وتوهان مستمر إلى جانب الارتباك في عدد من أوقات المباراة .
 كما قال إن الروح القتالية التي تميز بها المريخ عن بقية الفرق كانت غائبة تماماً في لقاء نمور دار جعل .
 وأرسل قاقارين كلمات قوية لنجوم الفريق الحاليين قال فيها : 
 " يجب أن تكونوا قدر التحدي والشعار الذي ترتدوه ، أو تغادروا غير مأسوف عليكم " .
 كما أكد أنهم كانوا وعندما يخسر المريخ حتى على الصعيد المحلي يبكون بحرقة  بعد نهاية المباراة ، ونوه إلى أن هذه الناحية أصبحت غائبة تماماً في  السنوات الأخيرة حتى وإن خسر الفريق .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا وبالصورة 

نادي المريخ ونادي الخرطوم الوطني يتوصلان لاتفاق نهائي في ازمة الغاني ريشموند
#ووااوواا
توصل نادي المريخ و تثنادي الخرطوم لإتفاق نهائي في قضية اللاعب الغاني ريشموند وبموجب هذا الإتفاق تنازل نادي الخرطوم عن قضيته ضد اللاعب وسلم نادي المريخ خلو طرف عن اللاعب وبذلك يكون الغاني لاعبا رسميا في المريخ ويحق له المشاركة بصورة طبيعية مع الفريق الاحمر اعتبارا من مباراة هلال الفاشر السبت المقبل في الدوري الممتاز المقامة بإستاد الخرطوم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديلات مرتقبة في الدوري الممتاز 
.
.
قال رئيس لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السودان، الفاتح باني، إنّهم بصدد إصدار برمجة جديدة للدوري الممتاز، موضحًا أنّها ستسلّم للأندية خلال الساعات القادمة.

واشار الفاتح باني  إلى أنّه سيتمّ تأجيل مباريات فريقا الهلال والمريخ في المرحلة الرابعة من الدورة الثانية من المنافسة.

وتابع” سيتمّ تأجيل مباريات فريقا الهلال والمريخ في الفترة من ظ،ظ، مارس وحتى ظ£ظ، مارس، لكنّ مباريات الفرق الأخرى ستكون مستمرّة لأنّها لن تتضرّر من اختيارات المنتخب”.

وأوضح الفاتح باني أنّ منافسة الدوري الممتاز ستكون متواصلة في شهر رمضان المعظمّ.

وينتظر أنّ يبدأ المنتخب السوداني في مارس المقبل مبارياته في التصفيات المؤهلة إلى أمم إفريقيا 2021م.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
, كيف شارك بكري المدينة مع ظفار العماني أمام الجزيرة 
, كيف شارك بكري المدينة مع ظفار العماني أمام الجزيرة   نيوز, باج نيوز
كيف شارك بكري المدينة مع ظفار العماني أمام الجزيرة الأردني؟..”باج نيوز” يورد التفاصيل


الخرطوم: باج نيوز

المباراة التي جمعت نادي ظفار العماني بضيفه الجزيرة الأردني في مباريات كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي”الثلاثاء” كان لافتًا فيها ظهور اللاعب السوداني بكري عبد القادر، رغم صدور قرارٍ بإيقافه عن اللعب لمدة”6â€³ أشهر و”10â€³ مبارياتٍ من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.



, كيف شارك بكري المدينة مع ظفار العماني أمام الجزيرة الأردني؟..â€‌باج نيوزâ€‌ يورد التفاصيل, باج نيوز, باج نيوز
بكري المدينة ـ
هذه المباراة التي تواجد فيها اللاعب الشهير بـ”العقرب” هي الأولى له منذ ارتدائه شعار نادي ظفار العماني بعد توقيعه في يناير المنصرم.

ورغم تكتّم النادي العماني حول الوضعية التي تمكنّ من خلالها الدفع بمهاجمه بكري عبد القادر في المباراة إلاّ أنّ مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أشارت إلى أنّ نادي ظفار حصل على خطابٍ رسميّ من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”الفيفا” عن طريق الاتحاد العماني لكرة القدم، يؤكّد فيه سلامة موقف مهاجم المريخ المعار”المدينة”، وأنّ العقوبة المفروضة عليه من الاتحاد السوداني لا تؤثّر على مشاركته مع فريقه الجديد في الاستحقاق الآسيوي.



 تحرّكات عُمانية

بحسب المصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، فإنّ رئيس نادي ظفار العماني الشيخ علي بن أحمد الرواس تحرّك في كل الاتجاهات طيلة الأيام الماضية من أجلّ التأكّد من سلامة موقف مهاجمه بكري المدينة، وأجرى اتصالاتٍ مع عددٍ من الجهات وأبرزها الاتحاد العماني لكرة القدم الذي أسهم في حلّ القضية والعبور بها إلى برّ الأمان.

مصدر مقرّب من مهاجم المريخ المعار بكري المدينة أشار إلى أنّ الأخير لم يكن يعلم بمشاركته مع ظفار أمام الجزيرة الاردني إلاّ قبل ساعاتٍ محدودة من اللقاء بعدما تمّ الاجتماع به من قبل رئيس نادي ظفار الشيخ علي الرواس وإخطاره بأنّ قضيته تمّ حسمها بصورة نهائية، وأنّه يمكنه المشاركة مع الفريق دون أيّ هواجسٍ أو مخاوف.



عادية وطبيعية

رئيس نادي ظفار العماني الشيخ علي بن أحمد الرواس يعتقد في تصريحات لحساب النادي بموقع الفيس بوك أنّ مشاركة اللاعب بكري المدينة في مباراتهم”الثلاثاء” أمام نادي الجزيرة الأردني عادية وطبيعية باعتباره لاعباً في الفريق واكتملت إجراءات انتقاله بصورة سلسة خلال فترة الانتدابات الشتوية الماضية.

والرواس يمضي ويوضّح خلال إفاداته إلى أنّ ظفار العماني ، نادٍ كبير لا يقدم على أيّ خطوةٍ إلاّ بعد دراستها والتأكد منها من جميع الجوانب، مبينًا أنّهم تواصلوا مع الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ” الفيفا” عن طريق الاتحاد العماني الذي أسهم في توضيح الحقائق ومعرفة الملابسات الكاملة لقضية لاعبهم ومن ثمّ تسلّموا قرارًا واضحًا يسمح له بالمشاركة مع ظفار في جميع البطولات المحلية والآسيوية دون أيّ قيدٍ أو شرطٍ.





, كيف شارك بكري المدينة مع ظفار العماني أمام الجزيرة الأردني؟..â€‌باج نيوزâ€‌ يورد التفاصيل, باج نيوز, باج نيوز
بكري عبد القادر ـ
أوضح الرواس أنّه بناءً على قرار الفيفا، وتوصية الاتحاد العماني لكرة القدم تمّ إصدار بطاقةٍ للاعب من الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم والتي تسمح له بالمشاركة في بطولة الأندية 2020، مؤكّدًا أنّ كلّ هذه الإجراءات ما كان لها أنّ تتمّ لولا الموقف القانوني السليم.

وتمنى رئيس نادي ظفار الشيخ علي الرواس، التوفيق لللاعب السوداني بكري المدينة مع زملائه في المباريات القادمة، واصفًا في الوقت نفسه المردود الفني الذي قدّمه في مباراة الجزيرة الأردني بالطيّب ويستحق الدعم والمؤازرة من الجميع.

ورحّب الشيخ علي بن أحمد الرواس بتواجد الجالية السودانية في مدينة صلالة خلال المباريات القادمة لنادي ظفار العماني لمؤازرة الفريق وابنهم بكري المدينة، مشيرًا إلى أنّ ذلك من دواعي سرورهم نظرًا لعمق العلاقات والصلات بين دولتي سلطنه عمان والسودان.

لا تعميم

في ذات السياق، فجّر قيادي بارز بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل لـ”باج نيوز”، وأشار إلى أنّ العقوبة المفروضة على اللاعب بكري المدينة في الأصل لم يتمّ تعميمها.

القيادي الذي ـ فضّل حجب اسمه ـ يشير إلى أنّ مشاركة اللاعب مع ناديه العماني سليمة من الناحية القانونية.

ويتابع قائلاً” لا علم لي بملابسات الخطاب الذي دفع به الأمين العام حسن أبو جبل للاتحاد العماني، ولكنّ أعتقد أنّه مخالف تماماً للوضعية القانونية للاعب بكري المدينة”.

عودة مرتقبة للمنتخب

كشف مصدر موثوق لـ”باج نيوز” عن أنّ لاعب ظفار العماني،بكري عبد القادر تحدّث مع بعض الشخصيات المحسوبة على الاتحاد، معلنًا عن ترحيبه الكامل بالعودة إلى المنتخب الوطني حال استدعائه من قبل المدرب الفرنسي فيلود خلال الفترة القادمة..
*

----------


## استرلينى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


, كيف شارك بكري المدينة مع ظفار العماني أمام الجزيرة 
, كيف شارك بكري المدينة مع ظفار العماني أمام الجزيرة   نيوز, باج نيوز
كيف شارك بكري المدينة مع ظفار العماني أمام الجزيرة الأردني؟..”باج نيوز” يورد التفاصيل


الخرطوم: باج نيوز

المباراة التي جمعت نادي ظفار العماني بضيفه الجزيرة الأردني في مباريات كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي”الثلاثاء” كان لافتًا فيها ظهور اللاعب السوداني بكري عبد القادر، رغم صدور قرارٍ بإيقافه عن اللعب لمدة”6â€³ أشهر و”10â€³ مبارياتٍ من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.



, كيف شارك بكري المدينة مع ظفار العماني أمام الجزيرة الأردني؟..â€‌باج نيوزâ€‌ يورد التفاصيل, باج نيوز, باج نيوز
بكري المدينة ـ
هذه المباراة التي تواجد فيها اللاعب الشهير بـ”العقرب” هي الأولى له منذ ارتدائه شعار نادي ظفار العماني بعد توقيعه في يناير المنصرم.

ورغم تكتّم النادي العماني حول الوضعية التي تمكنّ من خلالها الدفع بمهاجمه بكري عبد القادر في المباراة إلاّ أنّ مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أشارت إلى أنّ نادي ظفار حصل على خطابٍ رسميّ من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”الفيفا” عن طريق الاتحاد العماني لكرة القدم، يؤكّد فيه سلامة موقف مهاجم المريخ المعار”المدينة”، وأنّ العقوبة المفروضة عليه من الاتحاد السوداني لا تؤثّر على مشاركته مع فريقه الجديد في الاستحقاق الآسيوي.



 تحرّكات عُمانية

بحسب المصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، فإنّ رئيس نادي ظفار العماني الشيخ علي بن أحمد الرواس تحرّك في كل الاتجاهات طيلة الأيام الماضية من أجلّ التأكّد من سلامة موقف مهاجمه بكري المدينة، وأجرى اتصالاتٍ مع عددٍ من الجهات وأبرزها الاتحاد العماني لكرة القدم الذي أسهم في حلّ القضية والعبور بها إلى برّ الأمان.

مصدر مقرّب من مهاجم المريخ المعار بكري المدينة أشار إلى أنّ الأخير لم يكن يعلم بمشاركته مع ظفار أمام الجزيرة الاردني إلاّ قبل ساعاتٍ محدودة من اللقاء بعدما تمّ الاجتماع به من قبل رئيس نادي ظفار الشيخ علي الرواس وإخطاره بأنّ قضيته تمّ حسمها بصورة نهائية، وأنّه يمكنه المشاركة مع الفريق دون أيّ هواجسٍ أو مخاوف.



عادية وطبيعية

رئيس نادي ظفار العماني الشيخ علي بن أحمد الرواس يعتقد في تصريحات لحساب النادي بموقع الفيس بوك أنّ مشاركة اللاعب بكري المدينة في مباراتهم”الثلاثاء” أمام نادي الجزيرة الأردني عادية وطبيعية باعتباره لاعباً في الفريق واكتملت إجراءات انتقاله بصورة سلسة خلال فترة الانتدابات الشتوية الماضية.

والرواس يمضي ويوضّح خلال إفاداته إلى أنّ ظفار العماني ، نادٍ كبير لا يقدم على أيّ خطوةٍ إلاّ بعد دراستها والتأكد منها من جميع الجوانب، مبينًا أنّهم تواصلوا مع الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ” الفيفا” عن طريق الاتحاد العماني الذي أسهم في توضيح الحقائق ومعرفة الملابسات الكاملة لقضية لاعبهم ومن ثمّ تسلّموا قرارًا واضحًا يسمح له بالمشاركة مع ظفار في جميع البطولات المحلية والآسيوية دون أيّ قيدٍ أو شرطٍ.





, كيف شارك بكري المدينة مع ظفار العماني أمام الجزيرة الأردني؟..â€‌باج نيوزâ€‌ يورد التفاصيل, باج نيوز, باج نيوز
بكري عبد القادر ـ
أوضح الرواس أنّه بناءً على قرار الفيفا، وتوصية الاتحاد العماني لكرة القدم تمّ إصدار بطاقةٍ للاعب من الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم والتي تسمح له بالمشاركة في بطولة الأندية 2020، مؤكّدًا أنّ كلّ هذه الإجراءات ما كان لها أنّ تتمّ لولا الموقف القانوني السليم.

وتمنى رئيس نادي ظفار الشيخ علي الرواس، التوفيق لللاعب السوداني بكري المدينة مع زملائه في المباريات القادمة، واصفًا في الوقت نفسه المردود الفني الذي قدّمه في مباراة الجزيرة الأردني بالطيّب ويستحق الدعم والمؤازرة من الجميع.

ورحّب الشيخ علي بن أحمد الرواس بتواجد الجالية السودانية في مدينة صلالة خلال المباريات القادمة لنادي ظفار العماني لمؤازرة الفريق وابنهم بكري المدينة، مشيرًا إلى أنّ ذلك من دواعي سرورهم نظرًا لعمق العلاقات والصلات بين دولتي سلطنه عمان والسودان.

لا تعميم

في ذات السياق، فجّر قيادي بارز بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل لـ”باج نيوز”، وأشار إلى أنّ العقوبة المفروضة على اللاعب بكري المدينة في الأصل لم يتمّ تعميمها.

القيادي الذي ـ فضّل حجب اسمه ـ يشير إلى أنّ مشاركة اللاعب مع ناديه العماني سليمة من الناحية القانونية.

ويتابع قائلاً” لا علم لي بملابسات الخطاب الذي دفع به الأمين العام حسن أبو جبل للاتحاد العماني، ولكنّ أعتقد أنّه مخالف تماماً للوضعية القانونية للاعب بكري المدينة”.

عودة مرتقبة للمنتخب

كشف مصدر موثوق لـ”باج نيوز” عن أنّ لاعب ظفار العماني،بكري عبد القادر تحدّث مع بعض الشخصيات المحسوبة على الاتحاد، معلنًا عن ترحيبه الكامل بالعودة إلى المنتخب الوطني حال استدعائه من قبل المدرب الفرنسي فيلود خلال الفترة القادمة..



فشله الله افشلهم ناس شداد
*

----------

